# Here we go again #2



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

I'm picking up my GF from the train, and heading back to my parents house for a visit.
We are passing by the front gates to Trinity College Dublin, and the lights ahead go red.
So I stop (As one does. Tourists do not make good hood ornaments, and word of mad Dublin drivers gets around........) 
The lights ahead have a display which counts down in seconds to the next change. - It reaches 10, and I notice that I'm alone in the car. The door is Swinging open....So, what to do?
I notice the timer is on 6, and the traffic is building behiend me.

I reach over cursing silently under my breath, to close the door, not remembering I was wearing a belt, and nearly giving myself whiplash in the process.

The lights go green. I'm out of time, out of luck, and out of GF.
What the HECK!
So I drove on, and hoped the movement would close the door, before some streetlight did it for me. Luckly it did.

In the rearview I see my GF running full out dodging through the crowds trying to catch up.
Bloody CRAZY WOMAN!!! 

I thought that I'd better stop, A maniac, I can just about deal with, and _Angry_ maniac, now that's trouble. 
At least when she got her breath back.

So I pulled in, switched on the hazard lights, and silently prayed to any god that might be listening, that if they would be so kind, and if it was not too much trouble, could they see their way to maybe, making sure that a bus or truck didn't come around the corner and flatten me and my car.
I'm too young (and too cute) to die quite yet.
Oh, and keeping the traffic cops at bay, would be a bonus too.
Thank you, and Amen.

Obviously there was someone listening.

The GF throws open the door, and I'm rolling before her tush hits the seat. Much fumbling with belts later, and we are on our way.
To her house. You see we now had a guest.

His name is Milo. He's only just fledged, and he has the worst case of Canker we have seen in years.
She spotted him from a moving car. 
Across the pavement. 
Through thousands of peoples legs.
For about two seconds....

I _swear_ that girl can smell out a sick Pijie from a mile away. Sharks have nothing on her.

Bless.......


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

WoW! That is quite an account of the story as it unfolded. I'm so glad she rescued this needy little pigeon.

Thank your GF for doing the right thing, but PLEASE be careful.

Please do update on the youngsters progress.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Your GF is getting very good at this.
That was a great rescue. Give her a hug from me.
But please, both, be very careful.

Reti


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Great story!! Glad it worked out for the best, and I hope the pijie turns out okay.


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Guys? 
Artistic license?
It didn't go down _quite_ like that. Close, yes, but no cigar.
She told me what she saw, I looked out her window, and saw Milo. At that point, there was no turning back. Not when I saw this scared little bird trying to dodge all of the legs of the people walking past.
I have lived in this city for years, and I knew that there was a good chance that I could scoot around the corner and not get in the way of anything. So I arranged to meet her there.

Before I could get an agreement, she was gone, and as soon as I stopped she was back with Milo.

I will not put either a passanger, or I in danger. My Dad taught me that. But the truth still remains, one look, for a split second, and she knew that the bird needed help. I have learned, that when she says that, don't argue. Just find a way to make it happen.
So we did. And Milo will make it.

I promise.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great rescue! You two are a real dynamic duo!

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Alvin, you and your GF are sweethearts. Sounds like both of you have pigeon radar or something. Hope you can get rid of the canker fast.

We have a little dove named Milo.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

GREAT story, Alvin! Nope! GF HAS PIGEON RADAR! 

YOU are superb backup # ONE AND # 1 teller of story!!  

Hope all goes well for Milo! He couldn't have fallen into better hands!!  

Keep us posted! Milo could be a future SPP one of these days!


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

*For those Voyeurs among you. (You know who you are)*

Permit me to introduce young Milo.

He isn't wet, just very very dirty.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Alvin, I'll admit it. I am a pigeon voyeur.  Milo will be gorgeous when he gets rid of the canker and can clean himself up. Great job.


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

And he's a _Peeper!_

Awwwww......


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

And he is an adorable baby 

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I so hope all will go well for little Milo! He's such a cutie!

Not only are we picture fanatics, we are also UPDATE fanatics!

*uh, are you sure you want to use the word "voyeur?"   some 'smaller' dictionaries, y'know... *


----------



## piney_creek (Jun 5, 2006)

Alllllllllllviiiiiiiiiiiin!

You are killing me with these stories....................Milo is blessed

PINEY


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Two days in the same apartment with Doodles. Although they have yet to meet, today? - Milo tried to savage my thumb while I was teaching him to peck seeds.

What is it? - are my hands peanut flavoured? Do I smell like a safflower seed?

WHAT IS IT!?
On a more serious note. We cleared the canker from his beak, and uncovered his airhole. We administered drugs to kill the canker, so he is out of immidiate danger. There are some growths that we had to leave. I fed him tonight, and he enjoyed pecking his seeds, and seemed comfortable. However he had problems swollowing, I can only put it down to an extensive buildup of canker in the crop. But still, we might administer a second dose over the next couple of days if we don't see an improvement.

I haven't lost a pijie yet, and Milo is not going to be the first.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Good for MILO! Hang in there, pij!! Sending LOADS of HUGS for MILO...AND DOODLES...

Alvin, Alvin, Alvin...*SIGH* I just can't believe you aren't getting the pijie's messages! YOU ARE AN ALIEN! The pijies know it and can tell and I know! YOU just don't know it (or aren't willing to admit!)...  *SIGH*


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey Shi - "House" has an alien theme tonight - think it might be Alvin?

Alvin, just teasing - we really like you!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Hey Shi - "House" has an alien theme tonight - think it might be Alvin?
> 
> Alvin, just teasing - we really like you!


That's RIGHT!! Forgot all about this show with that theme.. Am looking forward to my favorite TV show!

I'll know more AFTER I see the show! Probably depends or whether it's a "nice" or "evil" alien...my - ah - intuition regarding Alvin will tell me!!


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

*Another Boy*

Well Milo is a boy.

Yup. Peeper or not, hae has a very strong wingslap. Ge loves pecking peanuts out of the bowl while I hold him.

And get this, He must be an Alien Pijie too Shi, he _preens_ my fingers when I'm seed popping. Guess I just became a Dad.

Oh, heck! I never wanted that responsibility. I mean it's going to cost me a fortune, in medical bills, education, toys. Not to mention the sleepless nights when I sit up wondering if he's out with the 'Wrong' crowd (Any crowd envolving Gertrude and Doodles is defacto BAD).

You won't find this on Dr. Phill.......


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

*Here is a picture of my new alien Pijie.*

His canker has cleared up. He was too sick to risk stressing with a bath, and a dusting. I'm going to do that in the next coupe of days.

I'm getting to spend some time with the little ET, so I'm abler to let him out for an hour or so supervised exploration. I hate leaving him locked up, but happily now I don't have to.

As you can see he's sort of getting used to me. He looks a little nervous, because my hand is touching him. But;
A) I'm not being savaged
B) He isn't going 'Bahooties'.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, Alvin, _*maybe*_ Milo might be alien kin (in bird form) to you...

OR, IMO, judging from the look on his face, he has your number and is only lulling you into a false sense of security!   

Time will tell. He may still be in the "gracious" mode for his rescue...

Of course, I think he is a doll and quite the handsome guy AND an EARTHLING with powers possessed by the SPPs...


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

*Captain's Log Stardate 19457.045 in the afternoon*

It is my pleasure to inform you that Ensign Doodles has been promoted to Leftennent Doodles. Furthermore Officer Candidate Milo has passed his cadetship and recieved his comission in Starfleet as Ensign.

At their request (and against my better judgement) they have been assinged the same posting. As of 10:00hrs today, they have been assigned a patrol area in St. Stephens Green Park Dublin.

I am sure that they will be an asset to the local flock.



Captains Log suplementary...I will miss both of them, and I wish them both fair winds, good seed, and no hawks. Be safe my babies......


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Yes, we know Alvin, just how HARD it is when the kids leave the "nest!" One can't help but worry, worry, worry. 

Will you be able to see them from time to time?

I'm so glad they are well enough to start their own families!

HUGS TO ALL!! ALL of us here wish them well too!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

I released Razz and Tazz (The Opossums) Thursday. They have a beautiful home in a gated garden. I miss them terribly. But they have to learn to get food on their own. It is just so hard to let go.

Feather


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Feather said:


> I released Razz and Tazz (The Opossums) Thursday. They have a beautiful home in a gated garden. I miss them terribly. But they have to learn to get food on their own. It is just so hard to let go.
> 
> Feather


Although it hurts, Feather, sounds like Razz and Tazz have it made! I'm sure they will do just fine!  

Sending warm hugs to all!


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*Milo and Doodles*

Alvin,

I just now came upon this thread. *Milo *is such a cute bird. I wish both Milo and *Doodles* the best. Your GF is amazing. (In your PM - private message - to me earlier this month re pigeon predator in Cologne, it took me a bit to figure out what "GF" stood for).

(And also the best to *Feathe*r's opossums *Razz* and *Tazz*). 

Larry


----------



## lmchihal (Oct 17, 2006)

i think some people just have "sucker, will take all animals that apply" tattooed on them some were. i can't say i mind. i am just glad my BF has learned that when i call to "ask" if i can bring a rescue home i am really politely saying i "am" bringing a rescue home and i hope you are ok with it.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Shoot Alvin, I just saw Doodles with the CHP's - here in North Carolina! Slippery little fellow, isn't he?  

Seriously, I know you'll miss he and Milo. Releasing them is absolutely the hardest part of rehabbing particularly when you get so attached. Here's hoping another one (healthy, but too young to fly) comes your way soon.



Feather, I know you'll miss Razz and Tazz a lot. I hope you can visit them and that they do well.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Alvin,

I do hope that you sent Doodles with some crayons.

Love, 
Feather


----------

